# 8 year olds first flounder



## gig head (Apr 26, 2009)

took my nephew floundering for the first time and he gigged his first flounder and it got off the gig but it didn't swim off the water cleared we were able to re-gig the flounder.


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey GREAT JOB. That is a big flounder!!!!:clap


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

now you have you a fishin buddy.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Congrat's to little man on his first gig kill and good job to you for taking him :clap


----------



## ssullivan (May 31, 2009)

Great flounder son! Way to go!


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

:bowdown


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

WOW what a nice size flounder. Just think what you set your standards at. Now go get another one or two. TEAM RECESS


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Very Nice!!!!!!:bowdown


----------



## mirage2521 (Apr 22, 2009)

Congrats to the little guy. Is it me or is that a wierd looking long skinny flounder?


----------



## gig head (Apr 26, 2009)

no it was long and skinny, it was 22" long


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice flattie!!! Congrats


----------

